# What eats detritus worms and is safe for shrimp to breed?



## greenscape (Oct 8, 2016)

Is this a possible solution or would the shrimp fry eat them or should I just leave it? There are other white bugs in there but none being the harmful ones like planaria or hydra. The berried shrimps dont seem to be bothered by them and been going strong for almost a week. They are ready to pop within a week I say (The eggs have eyes!).

I already know the cause which was moving my cycled filter pad over which is now removed. I did a major water change 90% and tank is completely cycled. I have no choice to move the shrimp over to prevent the new born fry from being eaten.

I'm hoping these worms will die from starvation. But they are still lingering around and I'm getting annoyed with it.











Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Long term, there really is nothing that will only eat the bugs but leave the shrimp alone.


You could try some small fish fry, like guppies, but after they have, hopefully, cleaned the tank, you would then need to move them elsewhere if you don't want them to pose a continued risk to your shrimp.


Most people ignore them. At most, just water changes and feeding less. May not be able to get rid of them completely...


----------

